# Swim In Peace Raz



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Well my sweet boy Raz just passed a few hours ago. I think I'm still in shock. On Saturday he ate for the first time since I brought him home (4 weeks ago) and we thought things were getting better but then by Monday he took a turn for the worst. He fought through it all so hard but the poor guy was too weak and too sick. *sigh* I'm very very sad he passed but I know he is at peace. I love you Raz and you will always be my favorite. Swim in peace my love. 

Also I wanted to give a BIG thank you to all that helped with caring for Raz. With out all of your support and guidance I would have been lost. *hugs*


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so so sorry about Raz.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you bettasareawesome. 

He fought hard til the end. Just didn't have enough left. I'm very heart broken. I guess I just thought he would pull through but considering how sick he was I can't believe he lasted this long. *sigh* We are going to bury him next to Shelby.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was pretty.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Toad and Hershey. I appreciate that. He was very pretty.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Raz was very beautiful and had a great owner. *hugs*


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear about your loss. He seemed like such a sweet boy, and he's certainly very beautiful. It sounds like you did everything you could for him.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

First Shelby now Raz D:, I'm so sorry to hear about this. He was such a beautiful fish.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh no I am so so very sorry to hear this I am so sad as we were all in there pulling for Raz and hoping he would make it though all his problems....Many hugs and I am here for you if you need anything please please ask or just someone to talk to okay...many hugs and much love !!!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about Raz, I'm sure you did everything you could and he knows that. Take care and just know you have him the best home he could of had!


----------



## stevie79 (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Raz was an extremely pretty fish.

I know you posted in my thread and I spoke of Raz being very pretty. I had no idea until seeing this thread that you lost your little friend too. For that I am so sorry.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sorryI just met Raz. I wish we can bring Raz back from the dead. I feel guilty for not helping you with Raz. I'm sorry. RIP Raz.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh no..not Razz too..sweety he fought so hard ..and gave it alk he got..and yu did too..being there for him when he needed it most..i know how much yu loved him ..I am soo soo soo sorry for yur loss..and if there is anything yu need ..let me know..SIP..beautiful lil RedRazz..yu will be missed~


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I truly appreciate all your support. This is definitely a hard time for me right now. I guess time will help me heal. We buried Raz next to Shelby this evening. So my two babies will be together swimming in peace. Was hard to say goodbye.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry. He was so pretty.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you DQ. He will always be my favorite.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your buddy Raz  RIP pretty boy.


----------

